# Setting up apple for bearded...do I need to peel it?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Do I have to peel the skin off apples when chopping them up for my bearded dragon? I know to stay away from the pips and core obviously.

Also I dont give banana to him very often but its he only thing fruit or veg wise he will eat ATM (sigh). I have read that the banana has to look complrtlry yellow...no black or green at all for it to be safe for them. So that's what i do but is there any reason for this? Thanks.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

The skin of the apple is fine to give them. Both mine gets bits of apple occasionally when I'm eating one! They get skin and all and are fine  I've not heard of the banana thing, not sure why that would be. I've very very occasionally given mine banana, but I can't recall how ripe the banana was!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thankyou.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Banana is high in phosphorus, I would be careful how often, if at all its fed. It could cause calcium issues.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. Well, he eats like maybe six mouthfuls every few months lol. He doesn't have it often and when I do give it to him he can't seem to grasp it properly and ends up with it all over his face lol. He gets so excited too when he sees the banana before it's peeled. 
I don't know how he knows what it is cos thatthe as the only time I peeled it and chopped it in front of him and he seemed to know what it was before I started. 

Well, the apple didn't go down too well again. He stared at it for about ten minutes and wandered over acting like it was all too much effort. He sized it up and ate a few little bits. After that he just stood in it until it was time to bask again. Fussy little thing.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Aw bless! Mine really like apple, they only get a couple of little chunks every few weeks or so though. They both go berserk for banana too! I only give them a couple of chunks of that too maybe every few months, as soon as they see it though they come flying at the glass trying to get it!


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Lmao nice title to the thread made me laugh! "Setting up apple" 

I was expecting you to be asking advice on viv requirements, lighting, heating etc...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh lol! Sorry :lol2:


----------



## cakiejane (Dec 18, 2008)

my bd will only eat apple if its grated.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> Oh lol! Sorry :lol2:


 Plus I've just read your from Newport.... says it all really :lol2: only joking haha


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol doesn't matter if you're joking or not...it's true : victory:


----------

